# Ra Tour Dates



## Chris (Jun 16, 2005)

Ben's touring, so he probably won't be around to post these. Here are the confirmed dates so far:



> 6.16.05 Rockwell - Springfield, MO
> 7.5.05 Ten Bells - Grand Rapids, MI
> 7.6.05 The Pearl Room - Mokena, IL
> 7.8.05 The Machine Shop - Flint, MI
> ...



http://www.raband.net

They've also posted a pretty cool tour footage video:

Windows Media Player
Realplayer


----------



## Drew (Jun 16, 2005)

Ra's playing Pearl St. the 14th? That's f'inbadass. A buddy of mine still lives there, I might have to catch that.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 16, 2005)

I plan on catching that show too!


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 16, 2005)

Is the new CD out yet? What no Canadian dates


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jun 16, 2005)

badass, love Ra... , too bad its nowhere near me. we even cover part of skorn in our set. "so everything that came out of your mouth was full of lies..." fun to play this while picking out certain people in the crowd to whom you're really saying this to, the bastards.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 16, 2005)

Northampton is a little far for me. Funny, I've been there numerous times and could drive there no problem so maybe....Im loving everything they put out to this day and would kill to see them live.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 16, 2005)

I saw the ad for the new Ra cd on MTV2 today.


----------



## BCrowell (Jun 16, 2005)

YES!! Kick arse! I'm so glad they're playin near me (Charlotte)... are tickets already on sale? This is gonna be an awesome show...


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 16, 2005)

Man, if they come anywhere near London, Ontario, Canada I will be there. 


...and if you want to play here in London and need an opening act...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 16, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> Man, if they come anywhere near London, Ontario, Canada I will be there.
> 
> 
> ...and if you want to play here in London and need an opening act...



Hell yes, dude! That's thinking. I dare Ben and his boys to "Skorn" one of our own.


----------



## Chris (Jun 17, 2005)

I need them to go triple platinum this time around. That way I can say "Hey, Paris Hilton, Ben was my roommate. Suck me, Beautiful. My friends call me nova, as in Cassa..Nova.."


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 17, 2005)

Chris said:


> I need them to go triple platinum this time around. That way I can say "Hey, Paris Hilton, Ben was my roommate. Suck me, Beautiful. My friends call me nova, as in Cassa..Nova.."



Suck me beautiful! LMAO


----------



## Drew (Jun 17, 2005)

Her sister's pretty hot, too. Can I play the "Um, I know the guy who's sucking your sister... Wanna fuck?"


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 17, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


> Is the new CD out yet? What no Canadian dates



I believe it comes out June 21st.... I've heard most of it and it's really good.  The track "Taken" is incredible!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 17, 2005)

Awesome. That's coming right up. Definately going to pick that up.


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 17, 2005)

I've already heard the whole thing and I'm definitely buying a copy.


----------



## BCrowell (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks like I'm gonna go to the Fayetteville or Jacksonville, NC show... Anyone else here going????

How bout a back stage pass Ben??? PLEASE


----------



## Shawn (Jul 14, 2005)

Cool, man. Enjoy the show!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm going to see them on Friday.  I may even check them out tonight in Northampton.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 14, 2005)

Congrats, man. Have a great time and let us all know how great the show was.


----------



## smueske (Jul 14, 2005)

That's some good shit, Maynard!! I've never heard them before. I like bands that aren't afraid to be both heavy and melodic.


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2005)

http://entertainmentworld.us/ew1/templates/rockmusicreviews.aspx?articleid=4865&zoneid=28


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jul 15, 2005)

Awesome show last night. They seem to get better everytime I see them! And to make the night even better, they played my favorite song from the new album, Undertaken.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 21, 2006)

no where around here


----------

